# Gotta wonder...



## Ian Bee (Jul 9, 2013)

Tried to join another metalworking forum tonight...

Filled out all the stuff, but apparently, I don't know my maths, so I can't join...

Bugger!


Could of swore, that three plus five was eight...

Never mind, got a good crew on this site!

Cheers


Ian


----------



## David S (Jul 9, 2013)

Interesting in the red sentence at the top it says a minimum value of 9 is required.  Did you try putting 9 in?

David


----------



## Ian Bee (Jul 9, 2013)

David S said:


> Interesting in the red sentence at the top it says a minimum value of 9 is required.  Did you try putting 9 in?
> 
> David



No, perhaps I should of, but no.  It's just plain wrong, and if I had, it would have done my head in...


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jul 10, 2013)

Hah hah hah!  What a bug!  Hah hah!  That's funny.

You really should write them and let them know that values don't change like that until you reach 3/4 of the speed of light or so.


----------



## GK1918 (Jul 10, 2013)

Ian, I think try again, that site is pretty easy to register, however sometimes it and others have to be read a few times, you miss one little thing and
it wont work.  Im sure its something that was missed.


----------



## Ray C (Jul 10, 2013)

This reminds me of a joke...  Three Sailors were killed in an accident.  Two of them were good men all their lives and the other was not.  Standing at Saint Peter's gate, the 1st Sailor was asked the question:  What was the worst ship accident in recent times?  And the sailor said "The Titanic".  St. Peter said, welcome to Heaven. ...  The second sailor is asked "How many people were killed in the Titanic?" -and sailor responded, I don't know the exact number but it was over 1500 people.  Saint Peter said, close enough, welcome to Heaven.  Saint Peter asked the 3rd guy (who didn't live a good life):  What were the names of those killed?


----------



## Richard King (Jul 10, 2013)

Someone hand me the magnifier glass.  I can't see  the red lettering.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 10, 2013)

Just click on the pic, it gets bigger.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Maxx (Jul 10, 2013)

Try 35. :lmao:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 10, 2013)

Maxx said:


> Try 35. :lmao:




 Your answer is correct. It's not the first time something like that has been used to draw the thinkers out. The key is in the red sentence. The number must be more than 9.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Maxx (Jul 10, 2013)

Bill Gruby said:


> Your answer is correct. It's not the first time something like that has been used to draw the thinkers out. The key is in the red sentence. The number must be more than 9.
> 
> "Billy G"


I figured it might be the answer.
Simple kid's answer to the problem.


----------



## OrangeAlpine (Jul 10, 2013)

But as it is an addition problem, shouldn't 3+5 have the same answer as 5+3?

I was taught that addition can be made in any manner, but that was a long time ago.  Has that changed, or was I taught incorrectly?

Bill


----------



## Maxx (Jul 11, 2013)

OrangeAlpine said:


> But as it is an addition problem, shouldn't 3+5 have the same answer as 5+3?
> 
> I was taught that addition can be made in any manner, but that was a long time ago.  Has that changed, or was I taught incorrectly?
> 
> Bill



In this case 5+3 = 53.


----------



## OrangeAlpine (Jul 11, 2013)

Maxx said:


> In this case 5+3 = 53.



Yeah.  It seems I never know which "case" I'm in.  The summation of my existance.

So when did it become possible for 5+3 = 53?  I know, I know, when it became possible for 3+5 = 35.  Is that the "New Math" of years gone by?  If so, maybe that's why no one has heard of it for a long time.  

These things can be summed up by Dave Williams, who complained about solving logic puzzles in shcool.  One day, the solution required that a line be drawn out of the box that was presented in the puzzle.  The next, working outside of the box was prohibited.  In each case, there were no instructions, simply "Solve the puzzle".  There is nothing more frustating than rules contrived give the "proper" answer.

Bill


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 11, 2013)

OrangeAlpine said:


> But as it is an addition problem, shouldn't 3+5 have the same answer as 5+3?
> 
> I was taught that addition can be made in any manner, but that was a long time ago.  Has that changed, or was I taught incorrectly?
> 
> Bill





 You are also correct Bill, but it is all about fooling the spambot. A bot cn read XXXXX@XX.com but he cannot read XXXXatXX,com. He can also read 3+5=? and if programed right come up with 8, but not 35.

 "Billy G"


----------



## OrangeAlpine (Jul 11, 2013)

Bill Gruby said:


> You are also correct Bill, but it is all about fooling the spambot. A bot cn read XXXXX@XX.com but he cannot read XXXXatXX,com. He can also read 3+5=? and if programed right come up with 8, but not 35.
> 
> "Billy G"



I can't either.

Bill


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 11, 2013)

I couldn't either Bill so I contacted their admin. They gave me the answer and the explanation. When the question was first asked the answer was 8. Then it was changed to 35 after the bots started reading it. Rather than change the whole question they figured this would fool the bot. It did but at a cost.

 "Billy G"


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jul 11, 2013)

They should have written "what number is written 3+5?"

This avoids the spam bots and doesn't become a math quiz that you can't win


Bernie


----------

